# palagi oras oras minuminuto pati seguesegundo



## jospalato

today, my philippino boyfriend and me were texting to each other.

i told him that i loved him. then he answered me:
- hindi ako naniniwala sayo. (i dont believe you)
- galit ako sayo. (i hate you) - its our way to say to each other that we love each other. 

i wrote to him that he is a lier because i know that he loved me.

then he asnwered:

hindi nga sigurado ka? naaalala kita palagi oras oras minuminuto pati seguseguno.

hindi nga sigurado ka? means "you cant be sure?"

but i dont understand the 2nd part. what does it mean time has minutes, seconds?

and what can i answer to him? in tagalog of course... 

thank you very much for your help....and forgive for my english. its not my mother language..


----------



## theneriea

"Galit ako sa'yo" really means "I'm angry at you".

"Hindi nga*,* sigurado ka? Naaalala (*naiisip* is more appropriate here though) kita palagi*,* oras oras*,* minu*-*minuto pati segu*-*segun*d*o."
Would go something like, "Are you sure? I think of you all the time, hour by hour, minute by minute, and second by second."

I don' t have any suggestions on what to answer to that, though. I am not a romantic person... hope I helped anyway!


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

*The best reply is:*
_If you really love me, you would believe me if I tell you I love you._

*Translation:*
_Kung mahal mo akong talaga, maniniwala ka saakin kung sasabihin kong mahal kita._


----------



## redwine

or it might go something like this:

I think of you (I remember you) all the time, every hour, every minute and even every second


----------



## jospalato

thank you very much for your answeres. they are really helpfull.. 

i dont understand one thinkg: galit ako sa iyo means i hate you or i am angry at you... how do you tell i hate you and i hate you more????


----------



## mystique

Hi jospalato,
         It's nice you a Filipino boyfriend. If you hate someone so much you may say galit na galit ako sayo or sobrang galit ako sayo.


----------



## jospalato

thank you for you answer. i thought that galit ako sa iyo means "i hate you" but someone above wrote me that it means "i am angry at you".

thats the reason i am re-asking.

actually my boyfriend usually text me "i hate you" for telling me that he loves me. so i would like to answer him: i hate you more.....

i mean how do you say "more" in tagalog. like i love you more...


----------



## DotterKat

jospalato said:


> .
> i mean how do you say "more" in tagalog. like i love you more...



You can simply say: "*Mas* mahal kita."  If that is said in the context of a conversation, it would be readily understood.

As a stand alone sentence, the sentiment would be clearer as: "Ang pagmamahal ko sa iyo ay higit sa pagmamahal mo sa akin." (_My love for you is greater than your love for me.)_


----------



## niernier

jospalato said:


> thank you for you answer. i thought that galit ako sa iyo means "i hate you" but someone above wrote me that it means "i am angry at you".
> 
> thats the reason i am re-asking.
> 
> actually my boyfriend usually text me "i hate you" for telling me that he loves me. so i would like to answer him: i hate you more.....
> 
> i mean how do you say "more" in tagalog. like i love you more...



I hate you more = Mas galit ako sa'yo.
I love you more = Mas mahal kita.


----------



## jospalato

thank you very much. it really helps me. i want to learn tagalog...


----------



## Cracker Jack

jospalato said:


> naaalala kita palagi oras oras minuminuto pati seguseguno.
> 
> hindi nga sigurado ka?



i always remember you, every hour, every minute, and even every second.  really? are you sure?


----------

